

Show HN: Dolater.io – Run background tasks on the cloud - shark234
http://dolater.io

======
shark234
Owner here.

dolater.io runs your background tasks in a scalable environment.

Wrap your workers in a docker image and queue tasks to it, dolater.io will
process the queue as fast as possible.

It's currently in a very early stage, I would like to get some feedback,
opinions, know missing features you'd need, etc.

For now it works with hub.docker.com public images.

It's not ready for production usage yet, but I'd like to get your feedback
anyway as if you were considering it for your production environment.

------
gergesim
This looks really cool, I can definitely think of a few use cases where a
docker image might come in handy (vs a service like iron.io that just
supporting a variety of languages on IronWorker). At the same time, having to
build an image for small ad-hoc tasks might get a bit cumbersome.

~~~
shark234
Yup, I know that building a docker image for every job can add a lot of
friction to the project, but it adds lots of flexibility to the users.

------
SteventM8
The main problem I always have with remote background jobs is that I need to
have complete environment working there also.. may be I have to decouple from
my framework . I think the Docker Approach is what makes your offering
different from others and interesting.

Good luck

~~~
shark234
Thank you. Regarding your needs, I assume you'll also need access to the DB
and so on. I'll have to figure out how to run the jobs as close as posible to
the customer database.

------
cschmidt
How long will jobs take to start up? Is it seconds? (i.e. you have a queue,
and machines ready to go)

~~~
shark234
If there's nothing queued it starts almost immediately. In some cases while
testing the job finished right after queuing it and showed as completed right
away. Right now it uses rabbitmq for the queue but even if I replace it I want
to keep it like that.

